# Fass nach dem Winter undicht



## Dachfrosch (22. März 2012)

Hallo! Aus meinem Weinfass hab ich vor dem Winter ca die Hälfte Wasser abgelassen, damit dem Fass nichts passiert, wenn der Teich zufriert. Jetzt ist der Winter überstanden, das Wasser ist wieder klar und die ersten Pflanzenspitzen treiben aus - ich hab wieder Wasser nachgefüllt und bin entsetzt :shock das Fass ist nicht mehr dicht!! Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Holz wieder quellen muss, damit es wasserdicht wird, aber wie lange kann das dauern? Und vor allem: wie mach ich das? Das Fass steht auf einer betonierten Dachterrasse, da sollte es natürlich nicht literweise danebensabbern *seufz*
Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Echinopsis (23. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Eigentlich quellt das Holz ja von alleine wenn Wasser drin ist....(auch laut google).
Also müsste es eigentlich reichen wenn Du immer Wasser nachfüllst bis es wieder dicht ist


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

aber reicht es, wenn es nur sehr kurz nass ist? Schließlich hält es das Wasser nur recht kurz


----------



## zickenkind (24. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Hallo Suni,

wenn möglich ein altes Handtuch zur Unterstützung im Trockenbereich von außen überlegen. So ein schönes Frottee, je dicker um so besser und schön feucht halten und von innen immer wieder Wasser auffüllen. Könnte Dir evtl. Helfen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

das ist eine gute Idee, das mach ich, danke!


----------



## Limnos (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Hi

Wenn es schon weiter unten undicht ist, kann man es in den Teich legen und soweit mit Wasser füllen, dass die undichten Stellen von innen und außen Wasserkontakt haben. Nach einigen Tagen leert man es aus und holt es wieder aus dem Teich und befüllt es an Ort und Stelle sofort wieder. Evtl. mehrmals bis zum Rand nachfüllen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nymphaion (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Holzfässer leert man am besten vor dem Winter aus und lagert sie auf dem Kopf stehend. Wenn man sie normal herum lagert fallen die Fassreifen herunter sobald das Holz schwindet.


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

das mag ja alles stimmen, aber ich hab das Fass auf einer betonierten Dachterrasse im 4. Stock stehen  also in den Teich stellen, geht schon mal gar nicht (es* ist* der Teich!) und ganz ausleeren auch nicht, wohin soll ich denn das Wasser schütten? 
Die Idee mit den nassen Tüchern hab ich aufgegriffen und taste mich sozusagen cm um cm weiter nach oben 
Heute hat das Wetter sehr brav mitgeholfen, es hat stundenlang geschüttet *freu*


----------



## Zermalmer (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> das mag ja alles stimmen, aber ich hab das Fass auf einer betonierten Dachterrasse im 4. Stock stehen  also in den Teich stellen, geht schon mal gar nicht (es* ist* der Teich!) und ganz ausleeren auch nicht, wohin soll ich denn das Wasser schütten?



Hallo Suni,
Ein Mini in der Lage ist natürlich nicht einfach zu handhaben...
Wie Du schon selber angemerkt hast...Leer machen ist sicher möglich, doch damit zerstört man ja restlos alles und selbst das was sich retten lässt, dass muss man irgendwie zwischenlagern.

Bleiben also nur 3 Möglichkeiten
1. Weitermachen wie bisher und das Fass immer wieder aufpeppeln
2. Redikalentleerung und bei keiner Lagerungsmöglichkeit innen immer wieder von 0 anfangen
3. Mini voll lassen und beheizen

Methode 2 würde mich auf dauer nerven...
Methode 3 müsste man halt von den Stromkoten abchekcen
Methode 1 Fleissarbeit und vielleicht bringt es auch den Ausgleich für's persönlich Gleichgewicht.


----------



## sabine42 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Hi,  

mein Fass hat den Winter gut überstanden - aber die Pflanzen nicht.
Alles sieht irgendwie erfroren und vermodert aus.
Habe schon mal das ganz Wasser raus und die Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten, aber ich befürchte, es wird nix.
Wie ist es euch ergangen?

Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Nabend
Also ich würde auch das Fass immer wieder nachfüllen , aber nur bis zum Leck ,wenn Du das erkennen kannst und beheizen !! Nur bis zum Leck da Holz dass Wasser "hochzieht" wie der Kapillareffekt und es wird wieder aufquellen ! Es wird aber bestimmt 3-5 Wochen dauern .
@ Werner 
Fass leer,auf dem Kopf lagern damit die Spannringe nicht runter fallen wenn das Holz schwindet ? Verwechselst Du da nicht ein Holz-Bottich mit ein Holzfass ? Ein Bottich ist nach oben konisch offen und so hättest Du mit den Ringen recht ,aber bei ein Fass gibt es bei beiden  Seiten dieses Verhältnis und somit bringt dir das umdrehen nicht viel !

Lg Andre


----------



## Christine (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Hallo Andre,

du hast da aber nicht beachtet, daß für Miniteiche halbierte Fässer benutzt werden und dann stimmt es wieder!


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Na wenn dit so is ? OK 

Aber dann doch Bottich ? Ein Brett bleibt auch ein Brett, auch wenn es ein 123tel? , oder so von einen Baum ist ?
LG Andre 
Ich bin ein SCHELM auch wenn ich nichts Böses denke, oder so !


----------



## Christine (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Nein, kein Bottich - tatsächlich ein halbiertes Faß. Deshalb muß man oft auch erst die Überbleibsel von __ Wein und Schwefel rausarbeiten. Man erkennt es an der immer noch vorhandenen bauchigen Form. Ein Bottich ist ja meist grade hoch.


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*


Jetzt geb ich auf !:friede:friede:friede
Aber Spass hats gemacht !
Lg Andre


----------



## Christine (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*



 Aber ich gebe zu: Manchmal sind es nur Drittelfässer - und dann sehen sie schon wie ein Bottich aus


----------



## koifischfan (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Als dauerhafte Lösung würde ich mit Teichfolie auskleiden.


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Ach so 
hab ick doch das ganz vergessen !
 Wie Else schrieb :
 Zitat :
"Deshalb muß man oft auch erst die Überbleibsel von __ Wein und Schwefel rausarbeiten"
Wo soll dit  denn  passieren ?
Fässer müssen von WEIN befreit werden !
Dit iss ja man ein Arbeiten wat mir jefällt !
LG Andre
Ein Scherz zur Nacht ! Bis denne !


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Methode 1 Fleissarbeit und vielleicht bringt es auch den Ausgleich für's persönlich Gleichgewicht.



*seufz* Ja, auf das läufts wohl hinaus 



sabine42 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Fass hat den Winter gut überstanden - aber die Pflanzen nicht.
> Alles sieht irgendwie erfroren und vermodert aus.
> ...



Alle Pflanzen haben bei mir auch nicht überlebt, von den anderen hab ich das braune Zeigs abgeschnitten und die treiben auch schon wieder aus. Nur die Seerose bring ich zum Überwintern immer zu meinen Eltern in einen "richtigen" Teich, ich glaube, dass die den Winter in einem Miniteich nicht überleben würde


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

inzwischen haben wir uns mühsam und in kleinen Schritten bis knapp unter den Rand vorgearbeitet, so dass ich sehr zuversichtlich bin, dass das Fass mit dem Beginn der warmen Tage (also am Wochenende ) dicht sein wird!


----------



## eickie (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fass nach dem Winter undicht*

Suni,

na das ist doch was, dann hat sich die MJühe ja gelohnt.
Ein Fass sollte man eben nie austrocknen lassen. Jeder Winzer hat da auch so seine Erfahrungen. Aber man kann zum Glück ja alles wieder reparieren.

Gruß Eickie.


----------

